
Ask HN: Machine Learning: Easiest way to transition from R to Python - uptownfunk
I&#x27;m a data scientist, want to broaden my skills and expertise and also learn python&#x2F;numpy&#x2F;scipy&#x2F;matplotlib&#x2F;sklearn&#x2F;etc.... What&#x27;s the closest python ide similar to R&#x2F;RStudio?
======
peller
I'm not familiar with R, but on the Python side, aside from the already-
mentioned excellent Jupyter Notebook, you might also be interested in checking
out Spyder, which is more of a dedicated IDE. Download/screenshots:
[https://github.com/spyder-ide/spyder](https://github.com/spyder-ide/spyder)
Docs: [http://pythonhosted.org/spyder/](http://pythonhosted.org/spyder/)

EDIT: If you're on Windows, check out the Anaconda python distribution. I'm
told it makes installing all the libraries you mentioned as easy as it is on
*nix systems:
[https://www.continuum.io/downloads](https://www.continuum.io/downloads)

------
neilsharma
Not an expert here, but I have dabbled with both R and Python.

For learning and even publication purposes, I'd consider looking at Jupyter
Notebooks: [http://jupyter.org/](http://jupyter.org/)

There's still some configuration involved to get it to work, but most of the
required libraries should come bundled in the installation.

As for learning those tools -- probably just do a few quick tutorials to get
the gist of Pandas/Numpy, and then slowly try migrating small data projects
that you'd normally do in R to Python.

------
eb0la
Take a look at Rodeo from yhat.com.

The screen layout is very similar to RStudio and you can see the inside of
variables and data frames like in RStudio.

Btw - Yhat developers also hang out here in HN.

~~~
uptownfunk
how is package installation?

~~~
eb0la
I use conda because I'm a bit control freak; but you can search and install
packages directly from Rodeo. There's a tab for that ;-).

